# Trek Domane 2.0 alloy review...



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I just bought the Feb issue of Cycling Plus magazine and they reviewed the alloy version of the Domane. When I am shopping for a bike, I am always curious what the numbers are. I once bought a bike and the bike shop salesman picked the bike up and said the bike easily weighed less than 20 lbs. I bought the bike and a year later a friend weighed it and it weighed almost 22lbs. The 2lbs had no effect on my riding but still get a laugh when I think about it. 

Hard numbers: 
Size 58cm
Bike Wt: 21.1 lbs/9.57kg
Frame: 3.88 lbs/1763g
Fork: 1.19/540g
Wheelset with tires/tubes: 7.34lbs

I found it interesting that the Specialized Secteur Elite with no "pivots" weighed in at 21.36lbs and it was a size smaller. 

The Domane was given 4.5 stars out of 5 in the $1300 range. 

Basically, they said the Isospeed is legitimate and not a marketing scheme. They said " A new level of smooth cruising, sweet handling and surefootedness but the Trek's responsive under power too". 

FYI


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

My 5.2 Domane size 54 cm comes in at 16 lbs. 13 ounces. Thats with pedals and cages but lighter stem,wheels, and saddle. Just a point of reference.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That is about $500 per pound to get from 21 lbs to 16 lbs 13 oz. That is how my wife would look at it. 

The 5.2 is a dream bike for me. I have seen it in person and it looks great.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Obviously there's a lot of things that are different between a 5.2 and a 2.0 besides weight. More compliant ride plus components.


----------

